# Noah's Ark Farm Zoo



## chilango (Sep 10, 2012)

Yikes!

Took my daughter there the other day  (hadn't planned to, but anyway...) and got a really weird vibe there.

Not a good example of a farm park or a zoo, and dodgy Christian fundamentalist posters hidden in the play areas.

The owner/founder's autobio heavily pushed had a forward by that well known naturalist Anne Widdicombe.

Really shit cafe too. 

A little digging when I got home revealed its a "creationist zoo". Check their website, full of dodgy "earth history".

So a quick heads up for anyone ever considering going there, and an appeal for dirt/info I can use to ensure we never have to go again.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a weird place all right. Very odd evolution vs god type posters all over the place. They make a big point of being 'reasonable' and 'scientific'.

The tractor ride is fun though


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 10, 2012)

the creationist zoo!  our school took the kids on a trip there once. mr b had stern words. they no longer go


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> the creationist zoo!  our school took the kids on a trip there once. mr b had stern words. they no longer go


 
Yeah, I've read a couple of reports of schools cancelling any further trips there after discovering just how barking mad the whole thing is.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 15, 2012)

Go to the city farm in bedminster instead


----------



## kebabking (Sep 20, 2012)

we took the sprog, she enjoyed it. my old boy was so appalled by it he sat in the car, the mrs was in fits of the giggles all the round it (she particularly enjoyed Jesus's family tree and bit about how snakes are inherantly evil), only my hopelessly thick mum didn't notice, and i did (by happenstance) the largest shit of my life in the toilets.

after two flushes it hadn't gone, so i was pleased that what money i had given the loonspud movement would have to be used by them to get a plumber to move this behemoth out into the river instead of advertising their idiocy to the feeble-minded.


----------

